# Perte capacité du DD suite a une mauvaise manip' sur BC



## Poip (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Ca fait un moment que je vous lis et d'ailleurs je remercie tout ce que vous avez pu m'apprendre en parcourant ce forum depuis l'achat de mon MacBook Pro (13' acheté en Juillet 2009).

C'est la première fois que j'interviens sur le forum et pour cause j'ai fait une grosse boulette et j'espère que l'expérience de certains pourront m'aider.

Ressemant j'ai mis à jour mon OS 10.5 à la 10.6 et j'ai voulu installer windows 7 à l'aide de Bootcamp. 
N'ayant pas beaucoup de temps j'ai effectué la manipulation dans la précipitation et j'ai formater la parti "Bootcamp" lors de l'installation puis je n'ai pas installer windows car je n'avais pas le temps ... (j'avoue pas malin de se lancé dans des choses pareilles quand on a pas le temps).
Plus tard, J'ai donc Démarré sous mac et la plus de partition Bootcamp et un disque dur réduit de la 20go...

J'ai deja testé :
 - Création d'une nouvelle partition avec bootcamp + Installation de windows afin de voir si la partition précedement créée apparaissait dans la liste des "cibles d'installation".
 - Vérifier les autorisations du disque via l'utilitaire de disque.
 - Vérifier le disque via l'utilitaire de disque. 
 - Formatage complet. 

Voici les informations du disque : 




Vous pouvez constater qu'il y a une différence anormal (capacité en Go et en o)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Poip


----------



## giga64 (21 Décembre 2010)

Ça va, si t'as que ça comme problème...


----------



## eNeos (21 Décembre 2010)

Malheureusement non je pense.
J'y avais pensé et me suis souvenu que pour Apple (tout du moins dans l'utilitaire disque), 1ko = 1000 octets. Et de toute façon, il lui manquerait encore pas loin de 10Go.


----------



## giga64 (21 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un MBP late 2007 avec un DD 160GB (ne comportant qu'une seule partition) qui apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque avec une capacité réelle de 149,1GB sans avoir jamais installé Win via BootCamp.

Les infos que donne l'utilitaire de *Poip* sont tout à fait normales (Cf le tableau dans le lien que j'ai donné plus haut).


----------



## Poip (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Il est vrai qu'a la lecture de ton lien ça semble normal... même si avant la création de la partition j'avais 160 go de disque dur ...

Vous avez une idée de la cause de ce changement ???


----------



## eNeos (22 Décembre 2010)

@giga64 : j'ai sous les yeux mon utilitaire disque (SL10.6.5) qui m'indique :

```
Capacité : 64 Go (64 000 000 000 octets)
```

On peut le modifier quelque part le rapport octet/koctet ???

Poip : dans l'utilitaire disque, onglet _Partitionner_, le graphique de la _configuration du volume_. Ta partition prend bien tout le disque ? Si c'est le cas, alors... fais tes sauvegardes et réessaie l'installation de Windows.


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

Il y a quelques années, il y a eu une sorte de "réforme" (ou réforme d'usage).

Ainsi le ko qui valait 1024 o est passé à 1000 o.
A présent, on parle d'octets informatique (io) pour les rapports 2 puissance 10.
Ainsi, aujourd'hui:
1 ko = 1000 o
1 kio = 1024 o
Ceci explique que des systèmes plus anciens se basent sur 1 ko = 1024 o alors que les systèmes récents indiquent bien 1 ko = 1000 o.

Bref, ça peut embrouiller un peu mais ça devrait de moins en moins. Aujourd'hui 1ko=1000o et c'est tout. 1024o n'est pas 1ko mais 1kio.


----------



## eNeos (22 Décembre 2010)

Nous sommes tous d'accord sur le 1024 vs 1000 octets pour 1ko.

Mais
- moi sous SL j'ai 1ko = 1000 octets
- Poip sous SL aurait 1ko = 1024 octets

ou, pour faire moderne
- Mon SL parle en ko
- Le SL de Poip parle en kio

Ca ne perturbe personne ???


----------



## giga64 (22 Décembre 2010)

Tiens, oui, j'avais jamais fait attention...

Mon MBP sous Leo donne mon DD de 160GB à 149 et mon Mini sous SL donne effectivement mon DD de 320GB à... 320GB


----------



## Poip (22 Décembre 2010)

Ca roule ! 

Merci pour les explications en tout cas !


----------



## edd72 (23 Décembre 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> ou, pour faire moderne
> - Mon SL parle en ko
> - Le SL de Poip parle en kio
> 
> Ca ne perturbe personne ???



Si, c'est étrange. Peut-être lié au fait que le SL de Poip est une mise à jour depuis Leopard...


A noter que les "nouvelles" normes (1k = 10^3 -quelquesoit l'unité- donc 1ko=1024o est faux donc pour les nombres binaires d'un longueur de 1000, il faut une autre dénomination -> kio) ont été définies par l'International Electrotechnical Commission en 1998, et ça a mis du temps pour faire son petit bonhomme de chemin... Linux compte "normalement" (1k=10^3) depuis longtemps, OS X depuis SL et je me demande si Windows ne compte pas toujours en kio en indiquant (à tord) ko.


----------

